# Bildnummerierung



## Domsi (20. April 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

weiß jemand, wie ich im Word 2007, für eine Dokumentation eines Projektes, zu meinen Abbildungen eine Automatische Nummerierung hinzufügen kann und diese AUCH in der Textbeschreibung verwenden.

Beispiel:



> Wählen Sie genau wie die in der Abb. 2 zu sehenden Komponenten aus:
> 
> BILD
> 
> Abb.2: Komponenten auswählen



Die Nummer Abb.2: wird automatisch über Felder (AutoNumlGl) eingefügt. Nun soll der Inhalt dieses Felde automatisch im Text stehen. Auch wenn sich Abb.2 auf Abb.3 ändert, dann soll automatisch im Text Abb.3 erscheinen (Wirklich Automatisch, so dass ich dann auch nicht einen Verweiß extra einfügen muss, der Text muss sich automatisch mitändern)

Hat dazu jemand eine Idee wie man den Wert des Feldes automatisch aktualisierend im Text einfügen kann.

Mfg, Domsi


----------



## Drogist (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich gehe da folgenden Weg: Die Abbildung bekommt als Text nicht direkt ein Feld sondern die Nummerierung und der Text wird über Verweise>Beschriftung einfügen erstellt und mit dem entsprechenden Text versehen:
(Abbildung)

Um in laufenden Text dann Bezug auf diese Nummerierung zu nehmen und diese dann natürlich auch automatisch aktualisiert wird, verwende ich Verweise>Querverweis und suche mir das entsprechende Element und die gewünschte Darstellung aus:
(Abbildung)

Bei Bedarf markierst du dann das komplette Dokument und [F9], um alle Felder zu aktualisieren.


----------

